# περίπαρση = pursestring suture > περιρραφή



## nickel (Jun 17, 2008)

Τι είναι πάλι αυτό;

Σύμφωνα με τον Πάπυρο (Λεξικό):
(ιατρ.) μορφή απολίνωσης που εφαρμόζεται σε αιμορραγούντα αγγεία και κατά την οποία το ράμμα περνάει με βελόνα γύρω από το αγγείο διά μέσου των ιστών που το περιβάλλουν και στη συνέχεια σφίγγεται.

Παράδειγμα από σελίδα:
Τοποθετείται ράμμα περίπαρσης της νηστιδοστομίας, είτε με βελονοκάτοχο, είτε με το εργαλείο Endostich και το ίδιο ράμμα καθηλώνει το σωλήνα και το έντερο στο πρόσθιο κοιλιακό τοίχωμα, 3 cm μακρύτερα από το σημείο εισόδου της νηστιδοστομίας στην κοιλιακή κοιλότητα. Ακολουθεί η καθήλωση με ράμματα των πτερυγίων στο πρόσθιο κοιλιακό τοίχωμα.

Από «Αλφαβητική Λίστα Υγειονομικού Υλικού»:
Εργαλείο αυτόματης περίπαρσης
Disposable automatic pursestring instrument

Εδώ εικόνες με pursestring sutures.

Η απορία από Μάαστριχτ:
Αυτό το «παρση» από πού βγαίνει;

Η απορία από Δροσιά:
Αυτό το «παρση» είναι από το purse;


----------



## Dr Moshe (Jun 24, 2008)

Αν και οριστική απάντηση στο πρόβλημα της απόδοσης δεν έχουμε ακόμη, ο αγαπητός Νίκος προσέφερε, καθώς πιστεύω, όλα τα απαραίτητα στοιχεία.

Στην Ιατρική αναμένουμε όρους πλασμένους με το πρότυπο της αρχαίας γλώσσας. Ενίοτε αυτό απαιτεί να συμβουλευόμαστε τα λεξικά. Δυστυχώς, ο όρος _*περί-παρση _είναι πιθανότατα υβριδικό σύνθετο, που μεταφέρθηκε απρόσεκτα στα Ελληνικά. Δεν υπάρχει ελληνικό ουσιαστικό _*πάρσις:_ τα μόνα αρχαία που έχουν τέτοιο σχήμα είναι τα παράγωγα _ἄπαρσις, ἔξαρσις, ἔπαρσις _των συνθέτων τού _αἴρω_. 

Τι συνέβη; Δεν μπορούμε να είμαστε σίγουροι, αλλά η παρακάτω υπόθεση ίσως έχει βάση. Ο ελληνιστικός ιατρικός όρος _κατάπαρσις _(< ρ. _καταπείρω _«διατρυπώ») συναντάται σε μερικά κείμενα ώς και τους μεσαιωνικούς χρόνους, αλλά θα με εξέπληττε αν ο εισηγητής τού όρου _*περί-παρση_ γνώριζε τη σπάνια _κατάπαρσιν τοῦ ἐμβρυουλκοῦ _τού ιατρού Σωρανού (δεν βρήκα σύγχρονη χρήση τού συνθ. _κατάπαρσις _ως ιατρικού όρου· οι αγαπητοί φίλοι που είναι ειδικοί στο ιατρικό λεξιλόγιο δεν αποκλείεται να το συναντήσουν). Στο μορφολογικό σχήμα τού αρχ. _πείρω _«τρυπώ, διαπερνώ» υπάρχει αξιοσημείωτο κενό: δεν έχουμε παράγωγο που να ανήκει στα nomina actionis (ο τύπος _*πάρ-σις_ δεν θα ήταν απροσδόκητος, αν και συνήθως προτιμάται η ετεροιωμένη βαθμίδα _*πορ-,_ πβ. _φθείρω - φθορά, σπείρω - σπορά_). Η απουσία ίσως οφείλεται στο γεγονός ότι η έννοια του «τρυπήματος» καλύπτεται από τα συνώνυμα αρχ. _τρύπησις, δια-πέρασις _(ρ. _περῶ, -άω_) και τα όμοια.

Συνεπώς, όπως υπογράμμισε ο αγαπητός Νίκος, εικάζεται ότι το αγγλ. _purse _μεταγράφηκε βιαστικά και αδέξια, επειδή το μόρφημα _παρ-σ-_ δεν είναι στην Ελληνική άγνωστος ήχος, αν λάβουμε υπ' όψιν όσα ελέχθησαν παραπάνω για το ελνστ. _κατάπαρσις_, καθώς και νεοελληνικά παράγωγα (π.χ. _πάρ-σιμο, παρ-τός_).

Ας μου επιτραπεί παρακαλώ η πρόταση να αποδοθεί ο αγγλικός όρος με το ουσ. _περιρραφή _(< ελνστ. _περιρράπτω_), που νομίζω ότι δηλώνει διαφανώς τη σημασία τού αγγλ. _purse _«σφίγγω (τα κορδόνια)» (αντιδάνειο με απώτερη αναγωγή στην ελλ. _βύρσα_).

Ευχαριστώ.


----------

